# Most crush-worthy characters?



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

What characters inspired crush-y feelings in you, despite their regrettably fictional nature? I ask because a woman I know immediately answered "Psmith," which got me to reread some Wodehouse. (I highly recommend this, btw - he stays funny!) 

And I myself am having way more trouble with this question than I would have thought...

But I think I'd have to second the Psmith nomination, and throw in Becky Sharp and Moist Von Lipwig.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Roarke!


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Figment said:


> Roarke!


Give those of us who have no idea who are you talking about an author name, please? 

This should be an interesting topic, but I'll have to mull over my answer a bit before I post.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Roarke, one of the main characters in the "In Death" series of books by J D Robb (a pen name for Nora Roberts).  Definitely "crush worthy"!


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

Coral said:


> Give those of us who have no idea who are you talking about an author name, please?
> 
> This should be an interesting topic, but I'll have to mull over my answer a bit before I post.


Oh, oops! Good call. Psmith - various Wodehouse. Becky Sharp - Thackeray, Vanity Fair! Moist Von Lipwig - various Terry Pratchett.

Hmm. That's kind of and odd group...


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff (Sep 21, 2009)

Hah.  I immediately thought "Roarke" was a misspelling of Roark, from THE FOUNTAINHEAD.

On a lighter note, Mark Darcy, from BRIDGET JONES' DIARY.

On a darker note, Hamlet.


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

Alexandra Sokoloff said:


> On a darker note, Hamlet.


Ha. Yeah, that did not work out for...anyone, really.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Rhett Butler from Gone With the Wind.

Jamie from the Outlander series.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Heathcliff.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Colonel Brandon, Mr Knightley and Captain Wentworth, all from the pen of Miss Jane Austen. Good blokes, and men with a tender side.

When Mr Knightley "rescues" Harriet and Miss Bates from ridicule, I just want to hug him.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Ditto on Jamie from the Outlander series. The young-ish Jamie, not so much when he's in his sixties and smells tangy and musky because of the era's hygiene issues.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Figment said:


> Roarke, one of the main characters in the "In Death" series of books by J D Robb (a pen name for Nora Roberts). Definitely "crush worthy"!


Absolutely, ditto and high five!


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

For me it's the mysterious Ranger...from Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum series.
Alot of ladies seem to like Morelli though.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

susan67 said:


> For me it's the mysterious Ranger...from Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum series.
> Alot of ladies seem to like Morelli though.


I'm also a Ranger woman


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Ditto on the Roarke!!!!

Also Barrons from the Fever Series by Karen Marie Moning.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Ooooh, how could I forget Colonel Brandon (Jane Austen), and yes, I meant the young Jamie (Outlander) not the tangy, musty version (now I've gone right off my tea!)


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

MacGyver. 

Oh, in books? Hmm. Agent Pendergast from the Preston & Child series. 

I love those smart but quirky types.


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

On the soft sweet side Noah from the Notebook on my weak Alpha male-lovin side Simon from Lori Foster's Fighter series. Just to name a couple. But there are oh so many!


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

GoblinWriter said:


> MacGyver.


I kind of love this.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh, are we including television too? Well, the OP didn't specify books I guess. In that case my choice is oh so easy: Mal from Firefly.

Hmm, well this is the book corner, I guess I'll have to give a book too. I do like Jamie from the early Outlander books. I think I have to go with Joscelin Verreuil from the Kushiel books by Jacqueline Carey though. But there are really so many great characters out there, I'm not sure it's fair to pick one.


----------



## 9Lanterns (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I was in love with Laurana from the original Dragonlance trilogy through most of sixth grade.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

susan67 said:


> For me it's the mysterious Ranger...from Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum series.
> Alot of ladies seem to like Morelli though.


Yeah, I'm a cupcake.

But the king of all crushworthy heroes is Jamie Fraser (Outlander). What I like about him the most is his deep love of Clare.


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

I've always had a weakness for P.D. James' Adam Dalgliesh and Faramir from LOTR.

Mr. Knightley from Emma ranks right up there, as romantic heroes go.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

lpking said:


> I've always had a weakness for P.D. James' Adam Dalgliesh and Faramir from LOTR.
> 
> Mr. Knightley from Emma ranks right up there, as romantic heroes go.


I love Faramir, too. He reminds me of my real-life sweetie.


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

CAM ROHAN from Lisa Kleypas' book Mine Till Midnight. Instant crush for me.


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

Sir Guy of Gisborne from the book 'Gisborne', apparently due to be released pre-Christmas.


----------



## trip (Dec 27, 2010)

Stone Barrington ...Stuart Woods Character

Joe & Ranger from the "hot guy" brain of Janet Evanovich


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff (Sep 21, 2009)

genevieveaclark said:


> Ha. Yeah, that did not work out for...anyone, really.


Genevieve, I know, not anyone. Why do I always fall for the doomed ones?


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

Alexandra Sokoloff said:


> Genevieve, I know, not anyone. Why do I always fall for the doomed ones?


Because they're so fun to save! Until everyone dies in a tragic climax, obviously. Still, before that, super fun!


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

Guess this shows how my brain is wired.  When I saw the subject listing, I thought the thread would be devoted to listing the characters you'd like to shove into a trash compacter.

Oh, well...


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

Redeemable protagonists always have the most appeal... but compacting and trashing? No, no, no!


----------



## junakirii (Mar 13, 2010)

M.C.  Beaton’s Hamish Macbeth.  And another vote for Firefly’s Mal, who appears in graphic novels, comics, and fanfic as well as television and the movie.  But I’m seeing Nathan Fillion…


----------



## John Zunski (Jun 8, 2011)

Mrs. Todd from Steven King's short story Mrs. Todd's Shortcut.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Jack Reacher.




Oh, and Repairman Jack.


Hmmm... both named "Jack." Completely different personalities, though.


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff (Sep 21, 2009)

genevieveaclark said:


> Because they're so fun to save! Until everyone dies in a tragic climax, obviously. Still, before that, super fun!


Yes! Exactly! Super! LOL.


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

Aaaaand I just bought a Repairman Jack book. Can't believe I haven't read any of them before.


----------



## Bailey Bristol (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh my, definitely Brodie from IMMORTAL HEART. He's 800 years old, scarred, and soooooo crush-worthy! And Immortal Heart is just now out in ebook for 99 cents.
Paranormal romance.


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Cian from the Nora Roberts' vampire trilogy. 

This pirate character in a historical romance that I read a long time ago. His name was Tristan and he kidnaps this gypsy girl and takes her away on his ship. Haven't read about another one like that. I can't remember the name of the book!

Francisco d'Anconia from Ayn Rand's Atlas Shrugged.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm a BIG J.R. Ward fan and can't decide...who is the best male lead...huh, choices, choices...


----------



## Laura Landon (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh! I've read IMMORTAL HEART and Brodie is oh, so crush-worthy!! Loved him! Good choice, Bailey!


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

GoblinWriter said:


> MacGyver.


This is truly a glorious answer.

For me personally, I have to say Sherlock Holmes. I have a thing for unattainable, arrogant a**holes.

Jay Gatsby, too. And Heathcliff. Those two are a little more standard than Sherly.


----------



## Julie Miller (Jun 7, 2011)

Trevor Vanden Bosch in Sherry James's Studs 4 Hire: WOMAN ON TOP.  I don't read a lot of romantic comedies, but this one made me laugh out loud.  Plus, lusting after Trevor was easy.  Added bonus? There are some supporting characters (future heroes in the Studs 4 Hire series, I hope) who are also crush-worthy.


----------



## AmandaHavard (Apr 25, 2011)

Mr. Darcy is classic. Also, comic book heroes? What about Batman, Magneto, and Wonder Woman (She was hardcore!!)?


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I also had a crush on Faramir from Lord of the Rings. Also, I think I would totally fall for Miles Vorkosigian if I met him.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

AmandaHavard said:


> Also, comic book heroes? What about Batman, Magneto, and Wonder Woman (She was hardcore!!)?


I didn't even think of this! Definitely going with Batman, too.


----------



## AmandaHavard (Apr 25, 2011)

JRainey said:


> I didn't even think of this! Definitely going with Batman, too.


How can you resist a man in a black cape and a super cool car?!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I do think Heathcliff is "crush worthy" if that means crushing him under a ton of rocks for being a *cough* well...


----------



## AuthorJMKelley (Jun 17, 2011)

My obvious crushes are Morelli from Evanovich's Stephanie Plum books, and Mark Darcy from Bridget Jones's Diary. In the Bobbie Faye series from Toni Causey McGee, I'm actually torn between Trevor, Bobbie's current love, and Cam, her ex-boyfriend. My guilty pleasure crush is Taylor from Nicholas Sparks' The Rescue, and in Christine Pope's Sympathy for the Devil, I lusted after Luke (aka Lucifer himself).


----------

